# insurance quotes



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

been looking at insurance quotes, out of interest, on a 4x4 that i hope to get towards the end of the year, all being good, this is what im interested in......

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2002-HYUN...8854449?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item51a747d831

thought for a laugh, i'll go fully comp, £202, TPFT, £282



and yes it was the right way round, :lol:


----------



## Ricwin (Apr 8, 2011)

Thats mad. Wish mine was silly cheap lol


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

I am getting an old fart nowadays though, lol


----------



## dermot (Jun 17, 2009)

try Saga !


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

My mates got one of them he hates it 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

rhyst said:


> My mates got one of them he hates it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Why does he hate it? How much does he want for it?


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Hes says its like driving a shopping trolley unreliable aswell 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------

